# New guy



## jake100 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm new to this saltwater I would like to go along to learn about this near shore fishing. Can't afford an arm and aleg but I don't mean free either. Would like port A or Corpus I have fished in the Great lakes. Thanks


----------



## jake100 (Oct 10, 2011)

I would also not be aginst spliting a charter with somebody , mybudget is about $100


----------

